# Specialize Levo Motor failure - survey info



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Do you have a 2019-2020 Levo or Kenevo?
Has your motor failed? How many times?
How many miles on the motor?
What mode do you usually run in? (eco, trail, turbo) Tame or technical riding?
How was it fixed and how long did it take? Describe the failure and how you got home safely.
Thanks a ton! Even if your motor has not failed, please respond and estimate the number of miles you've ridden it.


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh this is going to be good...you've either had a ton of failures or you don't ride. I was fortunate enough to do my research and buy a Shimano motor as a result. 6500 miles later and counting


----------



## PB Local (Jan 14, 2018)

Have a 2020 Kenevo, Already have 1300 miles on it, Awesome bike, trouble free, beat the **** out of it, Mostly Ted William Parkway, Greer, PQ, mostly downhill stuff, except the climb up, mosty in touring mode, had a Bosch powered bike for 5000 miles it was also troube free, maybe I'm just lucky. The new Kenevo and motor is much more refinded, Would buy again in a heartbeat, I did keep my other E Bike and my Ripmo as a backup just in case something breaks.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Had mine since March of last year. No idea on the miles but it's been ridden a lot. While I'd say I push it hard, that's the bike itself; technical trails and up here in Tahoe bikes take a beating. However with the motor I'm probably gentler than many. Trail or Eco most of the time, only occasional Turbo mode.

Edit: LOL I guess I forgot the point of the post! No issues so far.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

2020 Levo Carbon Comp 700W
1743 miles since Feb
Eco or trail mostly with bits of Beast mode
No motor issues but the battery did fail in the first month and was replaced hassle free. No other problems
Since there are about 20 times more Levos, they should be more problems.

Now why the question?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Dirtrider127 said:


> 2020 Levo Carbon Comp 700W
> 1743 miles since Feb
> Eco or trail mostly with bits of Beast mode
> No motor issues but the battery did fail in the first month and was replaced hassle free. No other problems
> ...


I'll pm you. I don't want to influence the info collecting yet.

fc


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought a leftover 2019 Levo in April 2020. 600 miles so far with no issues.


----------



## Frosty2019 (Jan 27, 2019)

2020 Levo comp...first motor lasted 500km. Next the TCU had to be replaced about 200km later. Currently have about 400km on the new motor and it's getting noisier.
Usually ride in trail mode.
Bike is generally under more stress on the downs for me lol I just cruise to the top repeatedly to go down again.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Frosty2019 said:


> Bike is generally under more stress on the downs for me lol I just cruise to the top repeatedly to go down again.


Why more stress on the motor on the DH? (I read you wrote "bike" but talking about motor failures) Not pedaling most of the time and when you do it usually not steep sections on the rides I do.


----------



## CD1 (Jul 8, 2011)

2020 Levo Comp, 500 miles with no motor problems

2020 Levo SL, 200 miles with no motor problems


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Edit for my post above

My motor blew this morning, whining like as little girl and going nowhere.
Yep, they have motor failures... :madman:


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

nilswalk said:


> Had mine since March of last year. No idea on the miles but it's been ridden a lot. While I'd say I push it hard, that's the bike itself; technical trails and up here in Tahoe bikes take a beating. However with the motor I'm probably gentler than many. Trail or Eco most of the time, only occasional Turbo mode.
> 
> Edit: LOL I guess I forgot the point of the post! No issues so far.


aaaaaaaaand I spoke too soon. 2019 s-works Levo motor is toast. Dealer ordered me a new one no questions asked, haven't even seen the bike yet. Sounds like a couple weeks to get one in.


----------



## mfiles (Sep 19, 2007)

2019 Levo Comp, 6 months old, second motor. Replaced with less than 400 miles on it. Took 3-1/2 weeks to get it replaced under warranty. Ride Eco almost exclusively. Ride SoCal terrain, very little of it in wet conditions.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would love to know the sales numbers of Levos versus all the others and then the motor failure percentage. I'm sure we will hear a lot about levos but around here, that's the only eBike I see on the trail. Are the other brands having failures also?


----------



## CD1 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Sales Numbers*



Dirtrider127 said:


> I would love to know the sales numbers of Levos versus all the others and then the motor failure percentage. I'm sure we will hear a lot about levos but around here, that's the only eBike I see on the trail. Are the other brands having failures also?


I have been told our local Specialized dealer is up 300% on bike sales from last year. I would say it is about 20/1 levo vs all other ebikes in people that I know that own ebikes.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah, I had a friend who was trying to find a size large Levo. Calling around to every bike shop and one of them laughed and said "Oh, you'd like a unicorn then?"


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Tons of levos around me. Tons.

Not a kenevo to be found.

Also i notice this:
* Specifications are subject to change without notice

I noticed tho. Levo is getting monkeyed with. Parts spec changing like crazy (for the better), pricing changing on the website. Are they just building them with whatever parts they can find now to sell frames?? (Haha)

Kenevo site, nothing. Its like specialized abandoned this bike to concentrate on levo and levo sl.

I like coil shocks better and the geometry of the kenevo is more interesting (sl looks neat too).

I wonder if they are going to get a handle over the motor failures? Should I snap up a kenevo as soon as available or wait for 2021?


----------



## rgeniec (Feb 10, 2007)

*2019 Levo Expert....no failure 2,000 miles... you just need to know how to ride it!*



fc said:


> Do you have a 2019-2020 Levo or Kenevo?
> Has your motor failed? How many times?
> How many miles on the motor?
> What mode do you usually run in? (eco, trail, turbo) Tame or technical riding?
> ...


You have to ride it like an acoustic bike. Shift all the time and stay spinning in the power curve. I RARELY use Turbo and weight is 180 lbs.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

rgeniec said:


> You have to ride it like an acoustic bike. Shift all the time and stay spinning in the power curve. I RARELY use Turbo and weight is 180 lbs.


Whats the point in that? I too weigh 180 lbs and I ride my bike (Haibike) on High 90%/Extra High 10%. Eco mode should be for getting back to the trailhead if you are running low on battery.

Also, if you ride it like an acoustic bike, you will miss out on all the fun uphill tech riding, which is another topic.


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

Soooo many failures


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

rgeniec said:


> You have to ride it like an acoustic bike. Shift all the time and stay spinning in the power curve. I RARELY use Turbo and weight is 180 lbs.


Bwahaha...Using the bike as designed should not result in failures. I use my E for climbs that are otherwise HABs and big days (40 miles/9,000 ft). I have my acoustic bike for 1-2 hour spins.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Dirtrider127 said:


> I would love to know the sales numbers of Levos versus all the others and then the motor failure percentage. I'm sure we will hear a lot about levos but around here, that's the only eBike I see on the trail. Are the other brands having failures also?


Obviously every motor manufacturer has had their share of failures. Anecdotally, Bosch seems to be the most reliable, followed by Shimano. I have about 2500 miles on a Shimano E8000 on my Pivot that has been ridden HARD, though rarely ever use boost mode. Don't need it.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

I found two kenevos. Both mediums. I guess im waiting for 2021 to buy? Wonder how old their motors are


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

It's too bad about the Brose motors. They are nicely made if you ever open one up. The Gates carbon belt that inevitably breaks is cheap and easy to replace. If they would have made it user/shop serviceable with some instructions instead of having to go through a warranty process they could have avoided alot of hassle and unhappy customers.


----------



## Callender (Mar 25, 2014)

I have 516 miles on my 2019 Levo, mostly typical Santa Cruz County trails, 4 rides at Tahoe. No problems yet... Rode with a guy yesterday in Nisene that also has a 2019--first motor went out at 1300 miles and has 800 on the current one.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Anyone break a new motor yet?


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Anyone break a new motor yet?


Picking up my S-works with new motor on Monday. I didn't really pay much attention to stats on the last one but I'll be keeping track of rides and power levels for sure with the new one.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Looks like Specialized just extended the warranty +2 years on electronics, starting with 2019 bikes. Total 4 years.

Good move!
Sounds like some belt and other improvements coming.



Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Good move, but sounds like they DONT have a fix yet, and need to buy more time?

That, or it's a marketing move. I'd be afraid of riding on level 1 for fear of breaking the motor in 3 years rather than riding on turbo mode the whole time and breaking it in 6 months.


Either way I agree it's a good move.

Betcha a beer they negotiated that with Brose and Brose is picking up the tab.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

2020 Turbo Levo Comp. I ride it hard and a lot. Not sure on mileage but its over 1K miles for certain. Within the last couple hundred miles I am hearing a low clicking/fast rhythmic grinding when in trail mode while under heavy load, e.g. steep climbs, full sprints. I assuming this is the pre-cursor to belt failure. On a ride two days ago, I mentioned it to one the lead mechanics / managers at the local shop and he said bring it in for sure. BUMMER


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

That is exactly what happened to my lathe before the belt exploded. The click was one tooth of the belt having been worn away and the gearing slipping across that section of belt (basically three gear teeth slipping by a space for two gear teeth because the belt tooth was gone)

Then it got louder and worse, power loss on the lathe. More teeth were getting eaten out at an accelerated pace since the clicking was basically the gear teeth hammering the belt, chipping more belt teeth out from the gap.

Eventually I figured out what was going on, and when I checked the drive, it looked like dental floss in there 

At least in my case, a $12 belt and 45 seconds later I was back up and making chips. I really have to wonder because LBS's employ, mostly, technically very competent techs. Many riders are very competent techs. But this seems to be something that is not user serviceable? very weird to me.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

roughster said:


> Within the last couple hundred miles I am hearing a low clicking/fast rhythmic grinding when in trail mode while under heavy load, e.g. steep climbs, full sprints. I assuming this is the pre-cursor to belt failure.


YEP, it's on it's way out. Mine did just that before it died. get the new motor ordered and don't ride too far from home until it gets fixed


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

TraxFactory said:


> Looks like Specialized just extended the warranty +2 years on electronics, starting with 2019 bikes. Total 4 years.


Where did you get this info?
Thank you for posting it up!


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

good news for us Levo owners


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

That's pretty nice. It sucks that the problems exist in the first place, but TBH post-production problems with new technologies & products are pretty common are not unique to any one company. The real measure of the company is how they respond.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Dirtrider127 said:


> Where did you get this info?
> Thank you for posting it up!


Rob Rides EMTB, seemed legit enough to post.

View attachment Specialized 2.1 Rider Communication July 2020.pdf


Cross Site post: https://www.emtbforums.com/communit...ll-2019-20-levo-kenevo-with-2-1-motors.14500/


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Can't believe how much quieter my Levo is now with a fresh motor. Was the old one always really that much louder, or did it just get louder and louder as the belt wore and I never noticed because the change was gradual?


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just got my motor replaced and the firmware updated today. Took about an hour and no questions at all. Great customer service.
My motor seems much quieter also


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Just reporting for a riding buddy. He bought a 2019 Levo Expert last year. Motor failure (broken belt) in less than 100 miles. 3 weeks for replacement. At around 500 miles, wiring harness failed down at the motor. 2-3 weeks for replacement part. Chances are wiring harness failure was probably due to mechanic who replaced the motor - Typical of our Bay Area chain. Do I really have to say their name???

He rides a mix of all 3 modes, but primarily in Trail.

Rode with him on Saturday and tried his bike for the 1st time. Motor seems pretty quiet, and I didn't like how the bike surged with forward crank motion, before I was engaging any resistance. 

I've decided to start looking for a e-bike that I can use for when my legs are trashed from the day before and one of my buddies calls up, wanting to ride. So many models out there, and the data seems really inconsistent between reviewers. So hard say who's the best.

I know there a lot about Levo motor failures, but have to agree that they have the most numbers out in the field. At the end of the day, I think that is partially due to 2 things:

1. Shear manufacturing capability/availability before the COVID surge
2. Specialized shops are on every corner and large brand recognition.

I can say, regardless of motor issues or not, I will never buy another Specialized complete bike. Everyone I've owned has had early problems with Wheels and they don't give a **** about it.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Tons of levos around me. Tons.
> 
> Not a kenevo to be found.
> 
> ...


The uptake on the new Kenevo was WAY higher than expected. They thought it would be a niche bike and then sold the entire production run within a few weeks of release. One of my dealer friends has 15+ on order that are already sold. I have several friends looking for them as well right now.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Dirtrider127 said:


> Where did you get this info?
> Thank you for posting it up!


It is on their site now. Also another nice benefit is that the warranty is transferrable to another owner if you sell the bike.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

We have a lot of Levo's and a few Kenevo's in my group. So far two previous gen Kenevo's with motor replacements and one Levo. My 2020 Kenevo had to have the TCU replaced within a month of purchase. No issues with either of my Levo's to date.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Shamis said:


> Just reporting for a riding buddy. He bought a 2019 Levo Expert last year. Motor failure (broken belt) in less than 100 miles. 3 weeks for replacement. At around 500 miles, wiring harness failed down at the motor. 2-3 weeks for replacement part. Chances are wiring harness failure was probably due to mechanic who replaced the motor - Typical of our Bay Area chain. Do I really have to say their name???
> 
> He rides a mix of all 3 modes, but primarily in Trail.
> 
> ...


The setup on the Specialized can be customized way more than anything else that I have seen. You have three settings and you can setup multiple profiles with individual setting in each. Besides Eco/Trail/Turbo where you can set the minimum and maximum assist level you can also set the acceleration support and something else I can't remember. Generally the Specialized setup has the most natural feel relative to Shimano or Bosch and can be fine tuned to almost any preference.

Regarding the wheels, on the Kenevo and Levo they have been incredibly durable. Way better than the Norco or Commencal wheels as an example.

There are a lot of Shimano motors in my group as well from Commencal, Norco and the new Kona. They are not as refined, but have been incredibly durable. We call one of the Commencals the cockroach to put it in perspective.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Salespunk said:


> The uptake on the new Kenevo was WAY higher than expected. They thought it would be a niche bike and then sold the entire production run within a few weeks of release. One of my dealer friends has 15+ on order that are already sold. I have several friends looking for them as well right now.


oy. That's it then. Good for them for hitting it out of the park!

Too bad for me the only two I can find are mediums and I need L or XL. And it seems if I want a "more reliable" e-bike I have to live with loud motor whine, which is unacceptable to me.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Salespunk said:


> There are a lot of Shimano motors in my group as well from Commencal, Norco and the new Kona. They are not as refined, but have been incredibly durable. We call one of the Commencals the cockroach to put it in perspective.


That is good to know, but pretty a pretty common thing with Shimano. They are almost never cutting edge, but seriously reliable.

I'm currently leaning towards a YT Decoy Elite for a rowdy electric option to compliment my Sentinel.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

for those with the older Brose motor which blew, do they get a new updated motor same as a 2020? Or do they get a new old-type motor as a replacement? I think the 2019's have the old motor, right?

If true, it would suggest the 2019 is not a bad used-bike buy, do you agree? Since even the new bikes have a spec problem and need some post-sales parts swapouts anyways, might as well save a few bucks on the initial buy?

Unlike that Decoy Elite, that's for sure! I'm not sure I'd swap out much if anything. Looks like a sweet bike. But I want a quiet motor, and even the Levo SL is louder than I want, which suggests Blose is the motor I'm after?


----------



## Callender (Mar 25, 2014)

I have the '19 Levo and it has the same motor as the '20. They're pretty quiet. I've ridden with an SL rider and mine is much quieter. I have 600 miles in 2+ months with no problems, but I'm getting the firmware fix this week.


----------



## gipsy (Dec 1, 2004)

fc said:


> Do you have a 2019-2020 Levo or Kenevo?
> Has your motor failed? How many times?
> How many miles on the motor?
> What mode do you usually run in? (eco, trail, turbo) Tame or technical riding?
> ...


turbo Levo Comp 2020, motor 2019
made 3000km
mostly trail/turbo, technical riding, lot uphills
motor gone
got replacement in 7 days
new motor production date 06/2020
very quiet, ruined walk mode
4 years warranty on motor..


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Anybody have experience on the turbo Levo SL comp carbon bike which uses the smaller 1.1 motor?


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Not the carbon, but rented one and tooled around some trails for 50 miles.

I didn't like the noise, and I feel like I got one that's too big (or it was just not set up well for me), but other than that I had an overall positive experience.

The noise was enough of a turnoff for me though. It makes a noise exactly the same as our local trash trucks. It gives me the illusion that it's not assisting but actually hampering me, like using the transmission slowing down my car. Which is totally false, just turn the setting down and it's CLEAR the bike is helping lots. But it's not a kindly noise, even if it is low in volume.

Zero concerns about range anxiety tho. that battery and range extender option is sweet. And I found that the power was plenty. 30 miles, 5000 ft of climbing, and there was plenty left in the battery+extender combo.

If the noise were like my wife's Como 4.0 I would be seriously torn between the SL and other bike choices. But I don't want a bike that sounds like a very very quiet kitchenaid stand mixer, so I pass.

I can't speak on motor longevity since it was just a rental.


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. So you rented the heavier turbo Levo, not the SL? If so, that bike is 10 lbs heavier and the battery is much bigger.


----------



## holback (Jun 22, 2006)

HouseNotes said:


> Anybody have experience on the turbo Levo SL comp carbon bike which uses the smaller 1.1 motor?


Levo SL Carbon Expert. Probably <150mi so can't speak to the longevity but zero issues and I love it, super fun bike. It's pretty damn well put together / dialed. This is coming off of a Ripmo XX1 as my daily driver.

The noise disappears about half way through your first ride after you realize how much faster/flowier every trail you've ridden before becomes. Have pedaled it without the motor...well, because you can. If you pedal the bike and work the range could be ridiculous...maybe 50mi? Only done 1 ride with the range extender, which gets you distance but it's diminishing returns as you feel the added weight...and then you're starting to get back into the conundrum of full fat ebikes: too heavy to pedal, handling sucks, etc...

Basically just take your longest ride / most vert and double it. There is little/no compromise - it descends and handles very well, which kind of makes it a game changer. It is not full fat ebike, but you probably already know that if you're asking about it.


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Also, I just sold my NINER Rip and ordered the SL Turbo! Demoed one and it felt very similar in handling to my Rip and I really liked the light weight!


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

Heard Specialized sorted the motor issue with production starting 3/20. When they extended the warranty to 4 years I picked up a good used value 2020. Immediately took it in for warranty repair. Been waiting 2 weeks. Specialized is backordered on the motors. Glad I didn't sell or part out my Meta Power yet. 6700 miles and counting. [email protected] Specialized!


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Not the carbon, but rented one and tooled around some trails for 50 miles.





Whiterabbitt said:


> I didn't like the noise, and I feel like I got one that's too big (or it was just not set up well for me), but other than that I had an overall positive experience.
> 
> The noise was enough of a turnoff for me though. It makes a noise exactly the same as our local trash trucks. It gives me the illusion that it's not assisting but actually hampering me, like using the transmission slowing down my car. Which is totally false, just turn the setting down and it's CLEAR the bike is helping lots. But it's not a kindly noise, even if it is low in volume.
> 
> ...





HouseNotes said:


> Thanks for the reply. So you rented the heavier turbo Levo, not the SL? If so, that bike is 10 lbs heavier and the battery is much bigger.


I had rented an SL Comp. Not the carbon you were asking about, but the SL for sure. Range extender and everything.

Turns out the regular Levo is pretty noisy too. Much noisier than my wife's Como, but I think that has to do with trails being quieter than a city. But it's still a quieter bike than the SL because double the power means the setting is half to get the same benefit (ignoring the extra 15 lb of weight).


----------



## Callender (Mar 25, 2014)

^^ Also, the regular Levo and the SL have different motors.

I'm up to 800 miles on my Levo with no motor issues. Finally got the firmware update last week. My mechanic said he hasn't seen any motor failures from bikes that got the fix

Edit: Did 21/4100 yesterday and couldn't tell any difference. My buddy thinks he has a little less instant power, like when starting on an incline.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Interesting. Slower ramp of torque to stress the belt less? Or just needs more time?


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Interesting. Slower ramp of torque to stress the belt less? Or just needs more time?


that's my guess


----------



## toytech64 (Mar 19, 2004)

2019 S-work Levo, Motor lasted about 500 miles. Had back in less than a week and that was about 3 weeks into the virus shut down.

New it going in that it may not be as reliable but the power and ride beat over came the reliability issues. Plus I know my dealer will take care of me


----------



## warpdwhim (Sep 14, 2020)

*1800 miles and FOUR battery replacements*

I see all these people with motor issues. I've got 1800 miles on mine with no issues but I've just had my fourth battery replacement - anyone else with this problem?

Waiting to hear back from Specialized - am going to request/demand a replacement/refund for the whole bike. Feel sorry for my LBS - first battery two days, second battery one day (and spec says replace charger too), third battery I got a whole three months and now I'm on my fourth. Spec. doesn't seem to realize it's not a battery/charger issue - at least that's my thought.


----------



## mfiles (Sep 19, 2007)

warpdwhim said:


> I see all these people with motor issues. I've got 1800 miles on mine with no issues but I've just had my fourth battery replacement - anyone else with this problem?
> 
> Waiting to hear back from Specialized - am going to request/demand a replacement/refund for the whole bike. Feel sorry for my LBS - first battery two days, second battery one day (and spec says replace charger too), third battery I got a whole three months and now I'm on my fourth. Spec. doesn't seem to realize it's not a battery/charger issue - at least that's my thought.


Same 500W battery it came with in January 2020. But second motor.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I had a battery crap out in about 8 rides. It just plain quit at the bottom of a canyon with switchbacks that I had to pedal the pig up from


----------



## Jeremy Stewart (Dec 31, 2020)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Do you have a 2019-2020 Levo or Kenevo?
> Has your motor failed? How many times?
> How many miles on the motor?
> What mode do you usually run in? (eco, trail, turbo) Tame or technical riding?
> ...


I have a Levo 2018 - battery went and replaced a few months ago. Now motor has gone!! I don't ride like the clappers - very disappointed!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a 2021. Two months in. No problems so far. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P McIntyre (Jan 9, 2021)

2019 Kenevo, only done 500kms, motor failed today, a lot of comments on how to softer on the motor etc, I ride with 3 other guys on Trek Rails and they all ride just as hard but leave me in the dust uphill and have no failures. I am going to get this motor replaced then sell it. Will be buying a Rail 9.


----------



## Wheelie! (Jan 23, 2021)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Do you have a 2019-2020 Levo or Kenevo?
> Yes
> Has your motor failed? How many times?
> Yes 3
> ...


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 4, 2021)

Turbo Levo Expert - bought July 2020. 
Batter lasted 1 week. 
1st motor 1100km
2nd motor just blew today 4/3/21 at 1300km


----------

